# Halloween Display 2014 "Monster in a box"



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is our take on the classic "monster in a box". All movements are pneumatic except the jaw. Our box is powered by a boobox with stereo sound and Dmx lighting. The pop up skeleton is on a trigger and can activated in the middle of any show routine. The video is grainy but I hope the pictures at the end make up for it. This was a new kind of prop for us and we had a blast building it. Watch and enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm impressed by the number of actions you had going in a single prop. Pretty cool.

The other fun part of your video was picking out the familair sound clips - Vincent Price laughing, Mr Chicken (the movie, not our well-loved HF member), Young Frankenstein, Beetlejuice


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is one of those no matter how scared you are, you can't look away props, well done


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Absolutely fantastic! You did such a great job on the prop itself and all the voices and routines are like the icing on the cake. I love Vincent Price's laugh as well as the other snippets....really well done!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, that's a lot of action, fantastic!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm impressed by the number of actions you had going in a single prop. Pretty cool.
> 
> The other fun part of your video was picking out the familair sound clips - Vincent Price laughing, Mr Chicken (the movie, not our well-loved HF member), Young Frankenstein, Beetlejuice


Thank you! It was our only prop this year, so we had time to focus on lots of animation. I always enjoy adding fun sound bytes to the audio. I could never make a completely scary prop. Its not in my nature. :googly:


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I love it!!! This is brilliant, creative and so original!! How are you going to top this one??:jol:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Who needs anything else in your haunt....that prop does it all for me.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Fantastic!
Loving the pumpkin head :jol:
Kudos


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

love love love!!.. great job!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

:lolkin: Unbelievable prop~love everything :biggrinkin:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Very well done! Great animation, great coloring on sets...and lots of eye candy. Sound was fantastic too.

Kudos...
Lightman


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love It!!!  FANTASTIC job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! what a great prop! this one will be one the forum's classic props! Nicely done


----------

